# Garage bay with lift for rent in NJ?



## elpietri (Jan 18, 2014)

Anybody knows about a garage bay with lift for rent by the hour or daily in Central NJ?

Thanks,
Eduardo


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

No, but for readers in Western Washington state, there is one in Kent, south of Seattle. http://selfservegarage.com/ It's not very common to find places like these, but they do exist.


----------



## elpietri (Jan 18, 2014)

Dave20T, thanks for the reply. I saw that place in doing my online search and was hoping that we had something like that in NJ. In reading some older posts I found others looking for the same thing in the NY/NJ/PA area and so far no hits.

Oh well. It is understandable. Will have to make friends with some BMW technicians locally and see if they give me access to their friends' shops.

Another avenue might be a local automotive technical school and see if they accept "volunteer" cars in their shop. (Obviously I would have to be there and witness/direct everything they do.)

Cheers!


----------

